# Error Message: Too many connections



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

*How can a computer have too many connections*

We have 12 computers running XP PRO here all networked together to a "mock" server. Really all it is is a work station dedicated to storing all our data. The "server" is running Windows 2000 Pro. 

I have had this error pop up sporatically and this morning was again the time.

It said

*An error occured while reconnecting E: to \\Srv1\Esitmates* (THIS IS A File on our "Server")

*Microsoft Windows Network: No more connections can be made to this remore computer at this time because there are already as many connections as the computer can accept.

This connection has not been restored.*

1. How can there be too many connections with a mere 12 computers

2. Is there a place where one can limit the amount of connections.

3. What I did to resolve the problem was restart the computer. When it restarted the same error message came up. Then I went into microsoft word to paste a copy of the error message, I wanted to save the word.doc on the server so I could view it from my computer so I went to my mapped network drive without thinking that I wasn't able to access my network but funny I was able to access it. So I saved the .doc and immediatly went to my computer where I discovered all my mapped drives were now able to be accessed.

4. Mostly I am interested in techincally why it happened, because I feel like I accidentally fixed the problem and wouldn't know what to do if it happened again. 

Thanks


----------



## Polar_Bear (Dec 14, 2005)

the maximum amout of PC's that can be connected to another node on the windows network is 10. I know it sucks. the only alternetive i know of is configururing the autodisconnect tool

in the command prompt enter
net config server /autodisconnect

or try net config server /autodisconnect:time_before_autodisconnect
and adjust the time to something like 2 minutes, that way every two minutes all the machines connected to your server that are not using the connection will be automatically disconnected- not from the network entirely of course, just until another network task is assigned to them


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This sounds like a workgroup connections problem. In windows, when you have your network configured as a "workgroup", you can only have 10 concurrent connections. To connect more users you must build a Domain environment with the proper licensing.


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

We have 12 computers running XP PRO here all networked together to a "mock" server. Really all it is is a work station dedicated to storing all our data. The "server" is running Windows 2000 Pro.

I have had this error pop up sporatically and this morning was again the time.

It said

An error occured while reconnecting E: to \\Srv1\Esitmates (THIS IS A File on our "Server")

Microsoft Windows Network: No more connections can be made to this remore computer at this time because there are already as many connections as the computer can accept.

This connection has not been restored.

1. How can there be too many connections with a mere 12 computers

2. Is there a place where one can limit the amount of connections.

3. What I did to resolve the problem was restart the computer. When it restarted the same error message came up. Then I went into microsoft word to paste a copy of the error message, I wanted to save the word.doc on the server so I could view it from my computer so I went to my mapped network drive without thinking that I wasn't able to access my network but funny I was able to access it. So I saved the .doc and immediatly went to my computer where I discovered all my mapped drives were now able to be accessed.

4. Mostly I am interested in techincally why it happened, because I feel like I accidentally fixed the problem and wouldn't know what to do if it happened again.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No mystery here, a maximum of 10 connections are allowed to XP-Pro or Windows 2000, and 5 to XP-Home. The fix is to buy a real server O/S, get NAS (Network Attached Storage), or perhaps a Linux box as your server.


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

This is very interesting indeed. I counted our computers again and we have exactly 11 counting the 1 we use as a "server". 

1. Do I assume correctly that my "server" counts as one of the 10 connections?

2. When I first think of using a linux box as my server, I first get excited and than I think How difficult is it to intergrate with my windows system? Like mapping network drives. 

3. This is probably a stupid question cause you pry would have told me this aleady but could I create 2 separate work groups to double my possible connections?

Thanks


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

Polar_Bear said:


> the maximum amout of PC's that can be connected to another node on the windows network is 10. I know it sucks. the only alternetive i know of is configururing the autodisconnect tool
> 
> in the command prompt enter
> net config server /autodisconnect
> ...



I tried the command prompt idea but when I put net config server /autodisconnect:time_before_autodisconnect 

it says 

The syntax of this command is: 

NET CONFIG SERVER
[/AUTODISCONNECT:TIME]
[/SRVCOMMENT:"text"]
[/HIDDEN:{YES | NO}]


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

I just wanted to bring this to the top. As we ran into this problem again this morning. Maybe if I can't figure out how to auto disconnect from the server every few minutes I can have the machines that are needed as frequently to be put on Stand by.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you considered a Network Attached Storage device to act as a server? I like the Buffalo TerraStation, but there are lots of other choices.


----------



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

I am now considering but I have a few questions about it.

1. Could I map network drives to this harddrive?

2. Would this eliminate my to many connections error?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes and Yes. :smile:


----------

